# UK to France to Germany and back to UK via France



## Pianoman (Apr 21, 2017)

My wife (German citizen) and I (UK citizen) were fully vaccinated in UK and have the necessary UK documentation. We are now in France and by the end of August, will have been here (with our car) for two months. We would like to spend the final month of (my!) 90 days in Germany after travelling by car from France. We would drive back to the UK (via France) before the end of the 90 days. However, a cursory glance at the German Covid regulations seems to rule this out ... unless the fact that we would travel to the BRD from France makes a difference. Can someone pse advise? (Mir tut der Kopf weh!)
P


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved you out to a thread of your own here because this is a little more complex than just whether to go visit Germany or not. The regulations are doing everyone's head in and have a tendency to change every few days, to boot!


----------

